# Squirrel Story



## FoxSquirrel (Mar 7, 2006)

It was sunday right after church.I went to some hunting ground in winston county.I brought my 1000 fps pellet gun.When I got out there I walked down to the field.As soon as I got to it I saw one in the the middle of the field.It heard me and ran up a tree.I looked through my scope and shot at it.It dodged out of the way just before the pellet got there.Some bark flew off.I reloded it fast.I shot at it again,but this time I got it.It landed right below the tree where I shot it at.I had shot it right in the eye.When I got home I cooked it and ate it.(This was real)!


----------



## coyotekilla (Mar 31, 2006)

that is awesome, an excellent story, i am on my way to bag me some trophy squirrels as well. i ve got one in the freezer i need about 5 more and i will cook those little buggers up!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

cool story 
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Eye shots dont count in my book!!! :lol:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

luck shot man


----------



## Joe Blow (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool story.What gun was it? I also have a 1000 fps and I love it. I just got a rabbit like that but it didn't go up a tree but I did get it in the head. Its hard getting them cuz there heads are so small.LOL


----------



## Tholzel (Jul 22, 2005)

Hunting squireels with air rifles is not as esay as one would think. the main problem is when you are too far away to take a head shot. Squirrels have a survival adaptation to falling out of trees. This has made them as tough as Kevlar to a pellet's impact. I have hit a squirrel five times with body shots, (with a 21 ft-lbs 5mm air rifle) and still found it mewing in its death throes five minutes later. Not a proper kill by any means.

To increase your chances of a squirrel body kill--use the biggest caliber, use the most powerful air rifle, and use either the Crow Magnum, the Predator, or one of the extra heavy round-head pellets (e.g., "Beeman Kodidak").


----------

